
Intel set to face a big challenge from new Qualcomm server CPUs - simik
https://www.techspot.com/news/71917-intel-may-face-large-challenge-enterprise-market-qualcomm.html
======
foobarbazetc
Lol no

------
2close4comfort
maybe from miners...

